# Pick Someone



## Brandy456 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm horrible at titles I know, 

anyways, if you could have anyone from RO go visit you, who would you pick and why.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 21, 2009)

Hehe...*


JAN**!!!!


*
:blushan:

Edited to add: Luvabun's her member name.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 21, 2009)

I pick Becca,
She seems alot like me, and i'm sure we'd have alot of fun.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 21, 2009)

Ha ha, i was thinking of making a thread similar to this, although mine was who would you like to meet.

I'd love Polly to come back


----------



## irishlops (Jul 21, 2009)

um.. i need to think about this one. ill post tomorrow when i make my mind up, lol
so many choices


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> I pick Becca,
> She seems alot like me, and i'm sure we'd have alot of fun.



Oh yeah we would!

We'd party woooo  lol


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I pick Becca,
> ...



Ottawa would never be the same again :craziness

:Canada small:< -- anyone notice how this is the canada flag, but upside down ?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 21, 2009)

How many picks do we get? Can we list different reasons?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah =)


----------



## CKGS (Jul 21, 2009)

April-she gave me a big welcome and made me feel at home right away 
Rebecca- she gave me support
Rosie- She is just sooooo sweet!
WabbitDad and Mom- I wanna meet these bunnies I read sooo much about
Peg- I would love to learn more about lionheads and their short history
Sooo many sooo little time.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nono, just the people, no buns =) Theres already a thread somewheres for buns


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 21, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Rosie- She is just sooooo sweet!


Aww!! Thank you, Sweetie!!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh wow...I think I could fill pages with the people I want to meet.

Let's see...these are in no particular order at this time...just in random order.

Polly...has always been there for me when I was down...

Flashy...always makes me feel better about myself and helps me learn about myself and move forward (and challenges me to grow)

Ali - just 'cause I love talking to her and think she's pretty darn awesome

Bassetluv - ok - this is partly so I can steal Yofi and partly because we've both loved and lost...and continued on. I see a strength in her I'd love to have

NorthernAutumn - oh my...Autumn makes me feel old sometimes - and young other times. Sometimes I laugh till I have tears running down my cheeks....

Pipp - aw come on - gotta meet the woman who is behind this forum and keeps it running. I've called her more than once to cry on her shoulder.

Randy (ra7751) - Randy was the first one I told about Tiny's passing (literally seconds almost after he'd passed) and he'd done such a good job of helping me through those last 48 hours. Randy has such a heart for animals (and people).

Haley - just cause I'd like to know her better

SnowyShiloh - cause we both love Schleich...

I'm going to lump all of our teens together cause I know I'd miss some of them....I've been watching them grow and mature...they're becoming such a blessing to the forum. I'd love to have a pool party with y'all in our wonderful Texas heat..

Carolyn - the woman who started the forum and helped me learn to understand Tiny

Stan (Pet_Bunny) - so I can steal his cameras...uh...talk about cameras with him...

Sooska - so she can teach me to make Easter hats...

and finally - the man who reminds me so much of Buck Jones in all of his posts.... Jim D.


Ooops...I see the man coming with the cane to tell me I'm outta time and he's gonna pull me off the stage....


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2009)

:biggrin2eg - Cause we have come a long way.

:biggrin2:Amy - Cause she is like a little sister.

:biggrin2:Jen - Cause she is like a twin though a lot nicer. I can be mean.

:biggrin2:Haley - Cause she made me look at Apple.

:biggrin2:Becca - Cause she is my baby sis!

:biggrin2olly - Cause she has nethies. Me want nethies. Also cause she is just awesome.

I could go on. We just need to have a massive party.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 21, 2009)

Becca- So we could have a good MJ chat!

Paul- 'Cause I talk to him on MSN everyday and he could finally show me where paws and claws is haha!

Sabine- So I could see all the bunnies and have a chat

I would love to meet all the breeders on here too, I'm really interested in showing and stuff that we don't have here.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 22, 2009)

Boz - Breanna cause I enjoy talking to her and think we would have a lot fun together

Raspberry82 - Athena She's really cool and we would have a blast hanging out

Can't forget WhaleyK98 - Kate she has the coolest bunnies and I would love to go to NY

Becca and Elena cause I also like hanging out with the younger ones.

It'd be Cool to meet Jen and Ali as well they were a huge support for me when I lost my 2 Fur kids 

ETA: I would love to meet TreasuredFriend who helped me out with Monsters in her last month with me


----------



## katt (Jul 22, 2009)

bassetluv- because of our shared english lop love

haley- because the time i got to meet her, i was so wrapped up in getting herman and winnie back that we hardly were able to say 2 words to each other

and well, id truely like to meet just about all of ya! lol. it would be so cool just to sit around talking rabbits in person!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 22, 2009)

Rebecca because she's such an awesome person and I know we'd have a great time together .

Kerrhmann3 because she's funny and I like her personality, I think she'd be a lot of fun.

Bo B Bunny because she seems like a super cool person

TinysMom because she seems to know a lot about life and living and seems like such an extremely kind hearted and interesting person.

Flashy because even though we don't know each other very well I think she'd be a neat person to know better.

Little Bay Poo because she seems like such a fun person with a great personality.

Mouse_Chalk seems like such a sweet and good person

Maherwoman

SOOSKA

Rabbitmom/dad

HoneyPot

PhinnsMommy

There are so many!!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 22, 2009)

*katt wrote: *


> and well, id truely like to meet just about all of ya! lol. it would be so cool just to sit around talking rabbits in person!




Agreed! :biggrin2:


----------



## Saudade (Jul 22, 2009)

Toss up between Spring and ElfMommy!

ElfMommy so she can teach me how to do pysanky eggs!

Spring to go clothes shopping! (She has awesome fashion sense)


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 22, 2009)

Bo cause she is always there when no one else is
Minda cause she is a truly special person. She has helped me a lot
Tinys mom cause she makes me see the good in a situation. She also helps me understand life at 20 I am pretty imature still

Becca cause she is very ehlpful and has a huge heart.

And there are other but those are the ones that stand out.
Oh wabbitdad cause he makes everyone feel welcomed.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 22, 2009)

angieluv, NorthernAutumn, Pipp, naturestee, tonyshuman (I may have missed others!)... because they have all been super supportive and helpful in the Nutrition and Infirmiry forum. I am sure they have a wealth of knowledge to share 

And many other members! Off the top of my head: Flashy, Wabbitdad, myheart, kherrmann3, ElfMommy! Tons of people here have such wonderful personality, a lot of great input to the forum and *such* cute bunnies.


----------



## irishlops (Jul 22, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Becca and Elena cause I also like hanging out with the younger ones.


:blushan: 

i woukd in no order...
rebecca- luvr of wabbits and polar bears...- she is a great friend, seems nice and funny and helpped me through lots of things.

rebecca- becca- she is the 2nd person to make me feel at home and is around the same age and we have fun online. when were not to busy lol

flashy- firist erson to make me feel great at here. make me help throuugh caramel and her babies. hen helpping during passing of them..
advice and if she reads this- pms i sent yesterday i was really angry and confused now im ok

northren autum- great suport during all sorts! expercally art drawing ect. she seems very nice also and i think she is lovely online.

um.... i forget.. more people...

elfmommy- i dont have a reason she seems to be a magnet- a mother figure, and is very nice and cute buns. not like she only hass cute buns..

kirsterz09- she seems very nice and good at art.

ckgs- ncis fan lol

all the members in ireland because there on our island.. and every one online. god, i feel bad, i might of forgotte some....lol.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 22, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Tinys mom cause she makes me see the good in a situation. She also helps me understand life at 20 I am pretty imature still



I NEVER EVER meant to make you feel pretty immature - honest. I'm so sorry about that.

I am glad I can help you see the good in a situation....


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 22, 2009)

TinysMom wrote:


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Tinys mom cause she makes me see the good in a situation. She also helps me understand life at 20 I am pretty imature still
> ...




You never make me feel imature. I am saying I am and you help me see the good you never made me feel imature I just know I am.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2009)

i didn't realise you can have more than one.

Ok then.

I would also like to meet
Jan (Luvabun) 
Autumn (NorthernAutumn)
Maureen (angieluv)
Peg (Tinysmom)
because they are all awesome and I'd like to give them all a big hug (and then meet their buns  ).


There is someone else I'd like to meet too but purely because of some things that have gone on in the past. I'm not going to say who it is but she is no longer on the forum.


And hopefully soon I'll actually get to meet Karen (Peppa and Georgie) for real


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 22, 2009)

CKGS- Janet: A friend on RO 

Saudade-Dave: He's so funny 

Angieluv, Tonyshuman, Flashy - do a great job in the Infirmary and Nutrition and Behavior. 

And there is others that I can't think of their names right now. Sorry. My kids are screaming in my ear so I can't think. Lol.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG How could I forget my NCIS fan buddy- Elena! 

There are so many people I would love to meet here and many that I'd love to listen to as they share their insight on rabbits and life in general.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2009)

I would love to me Cait and her lady. :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 22, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I would love to me Cait and her lady. :biggrin2:


Me too and Elena


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 22, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I would love to me Cait and her lady. :biggrin2:



Me too ! 

and Tracy (flashy) because she's the first member from here I actually talked to. 

and Prisca, because she's really fum and hyper, plus I adore her accent so I wouldn't mind actually hearing it lol.

Jen seems pretty interesting, wouldn't mind meeting her

Dave (saudade) is inteseresting too, would like to know more about him. 

and bassetluv, should totally visit my city


----------



## Becca (Jul 23, 2009)

Oooh I'm gonna think about this


----------



## Becca (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay right 

mouse_chalk (Jen) - because I can trust her loads and we have talked a lot and well I just think shes amazing lol.

irishlops (Elena) - i'd love to watch her draw and just hang out with her because we're a smiliar age and get along well 

irishbunny (Grace) - because we'd talk about MJ all day long and because we get along really well.

JadeIcing (Ali) -  becaaause i loveeee her  lol no i think shes really cool and nice to me 

Flashy (Tracy) - she has helped me alot alot alot alot and i can trust her and she'll tell me the truth - i don't know if she'd like to meet me lol she might think I'm annoying but oh well. 

Saudade (Dave) - because hes my fan club LOL

luvwabbits.. (Becka) - because i love her too lol

In fact tbh I wouldn't mind meeting anyone from here because your all great


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 23, 2009)

onder:anybun lovers who sew, quilt, crochet or tat. to be honest any one really! at least we all have one thing in common to start the conversation going


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jul 23, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> onder:anybun lovers who sew, quilt, crochet or tat. to be honest any one really! at least we all have one thing in common to start the conversation going



:yeahthat:


----------



## irishlops (Jul 23, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> l.
> 
> irishlops (Elena) - i'd love* to watch her draw* and just hang out with her because we're a smiliar age and get along well


:biggrin2:
thnak becca.
*goes and thinks she should draw mj and scan it half way through and ect.. so she can see me do it rivateeyes *
lol. thnaks for including me!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 23, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Flashy (Tracy) - she has helped me alot alot alot alot and i can trust her and she'll tell me the truth - i don't know if she'd like to meet me lol she might think I'm annoying but oh well.


I don't think you're annoying, although sometimes i do think you get carried away. It would be cool to meet you and probably would be similar to when I meet up wiht my younger cousinsI would think. My cousins absolutely rock so that's a positive comment by the way


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 23, 2009)

I would like to meet Bo Bo Bunny because I want to be like her when I grow up! No, seriously! I want to have all sorts of different animals, like a mini-farm, and stuff. Of course there are a lot of people on here that are really important to the forum and my bunnies and I admire that I'd love to meet.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 23, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :biggrin2:Jen - Cause she is like a twin though a lot nicer. I can be mean.


Lol! You're right... Although too nice for my own good sometimes!


If I really had to narrow it down, I'd absolutely love to meet:

Ali- of course! She's been such a great friend to me in many ways. I WILL make it over to NYC someday and drag her there to meet up, I will!

Bo B Bunny- because I think she's hillarious, and super lovely. From the day I joined this forum I've seen her as one of the core members, always there posting, and she's been really good to me as well. I see her as sort of a 'mum-figure', but a cool mum :coolness:

Pipp- because she used to terrify me, LOL! But now I'm not quite so scared, I'd like to have a cup of tea and a proper chat with her, and find out how she got quite so wise as 'the big cheese':biggrin2: Plus, I don't think I've ever seen a picture of sas, so I'd like to put a face to the name 

SnowyShiloh- because Shiloh has been a really good friend to me, and we chat quite often. Plus, we could share even more recipes than we do already! 

Becca- because she's lovely, and I want to see if she's really that hyper in real life! 

Minda- because she is just lovely, full stop!

Rebecca- because she's been a really good friend to me as well 

Peg- because I really admire her in many ways but I don't think I've ever said it...

Slavetoabunny- because she also is lovely! 

Probably also all the people who were so supportive to me when I had my Big Op last year, and was so down and ill with it, and also when Chalk was so sick last year and the forum was down- all the people who emailed me for updates and posted them for me. Plus all the people who have been really supportive of me whining about my dizziness as well. Also all the mods/members who've been supportive when any of my others have been sick- thinking in particular JimD who was so helpful when Snowy was sick last year and stayed up with me, Flashy when Dotty was in stasis after her spay (Flashy also counts as one of those who was there for me after the Big Op), Randy, and angieluv, who has been there to help pretty much everytime I've needed help. It'd take me a long time, but I'd like to meet all of them and give them a great big hug and say thank you! 


I could go on, and on, but that wouldn't be narrowing it down at all, it'd be widening it, lol! :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 23, 2009)

Gosh....how can you possibly choose? I would love to meet each and every member here. If anyone gets to the Daytona Beach area, please let met know.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 23, 2009)

Stan - so I can watch him take his awesome pictures.
Rosie - because she used to live so close to me and I never met her.
Peg - because her posts are always so helpful and I think she's awesome.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 25, 2009)

*thinks*

Well, I haven't been around long, but I managed to compile a list, haha!! Some of the people will be like "Who are you??" but they are on there anyway.

Ali - We can be sarcastic together! YAY!

Brandy - I think we would click, plus she wants to meet me, so how canI refuse? LOL

Sweet Sassy - I just like her.  Can't explain it! Just do! 

Janet - I also like her. LMAO She was there for the whole Breakfast might be a girl, MJ IS a boy debacle.  

Kirbyultra (Helen) -I can't pinpoint a specific reason,but it would be entertaining I think!!

Malexis (Morgan) - She seems like a real sweetie! 

All the Jens, LMAO! 

Undergunfire, because she has rats, and I have rats, and she has bunnies, and I have bunnies. We'd have loads to talk about. 

Rosie!! - Also seems like a sweetheart. I think I would hug her.  

Dave -He's funny and I'd love to have a visit with cutie patootie Lucy.

Peg - She just seems so nice!

Becka- So so so so so sweet and nice and she says nice things all the time. 

Becca - We could obsess for a while over MJ and have fun! LOL

Stan - I also would love to watch him take photos and pick his brain about that sort of thing.

Minda - Everything I read of hers is just so... Awesome. I don't think we've had very many exchanges but I like her instinctually. 

Snowy Shiloh - She's always very nice and as she's pointed out, our names are very similar! 

Blue Giants - She helped me out with Breakfast and flemmie info before I brought him home.

Basically can we just have a giant meet up somewhere?? LOL


----------



## CKGS (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow- I can't believe I missed so much of this thread. Cait- Feelings are mutual! I would love to meet you and your fiance! That even sounds cool...


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks Cait. 



Sorry I forgot Minda- She is so nice! She's always there when I need help. Thanks Minda. 



I really would like to meet everyone on here. Everyone seems great in there own way!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Saffy (Jul 25, 2009)

OOh ... probably Stan (Pet-Bunny) as Pebbles would so get on with Benji !! 

Other than that .. all of ya !


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2009)

Minda is on everyones list I bet.


----------



## Becca (Jul 25, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Flashy (Tracy) - she has helped me alot alot alot alot and i can trust her and she'll tell me the truth - i don't know if she'd like to meet me lol she might think I'm annoying but oh well.
> ...


lol  thnx


----------



## Becca (Jul 25, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Becca- because she's lovely, and I want to see if she's really that hyper in real life!


lol thnx and yes i am :biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine (Jul 25, 2009)

There are so many I'd love to meet and who have cheered up my day.
Among the Uk members in particular Tracy, Jen and Polly.
And not to forget the Irish members Grace and Paul (who used to wind me up but who I'd really miss if he was gone)


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 25, 2009)

Alicia - because just like Alicia said, I seem like a little sister, and well...she seems like a big sister! She doesn't have an issue with telling me how it is, just like a sister would :blushan:. I really appreciate her friendship (even if I don't call her and am late sending packages!!) because she has been more of a friend to me in the last 2 years then anyone really has.

Jen & Steve - because they seem like a couple Ryan and I could get along well with.

Peg - (again) because she needs a hug!

Stan - because he has been very helpful with camera things and I want him to teach me photography tips....and take me to the humane society that he is a wonderful volunteer at!

Spring - because she has always been super helpful with my bonding questions and she is a very nice person.

Bo B Bunny - because well, I just like her as a person!

Happi Bunni - because she has ratties and bunnies...and it just seems like we'd get along.

Jenson - because I really admire her uniqueness through her photographs and her beautiful tattoos.

Fran (luvmyzoocrew) - because I really like her personality!

Rosie - because regardless of issues in the past, she has been supportive on the forum and definitely makes you feel better. I admire her for staying strong through her recent life struggles...her family is a very happy one and they seem like what a true family should be!



Crap, I know I am missing more and I feel bad for forgetting!! I have the memory of a 90 year old.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 25, 2009)

Janet, you never know! Next year we're planning on heading down to TN for a bit, maybe a stop in Kentucky is needed?  LOL


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Alicia - because just like Alicia said, I seem like a little sister, and well...she seems like a big sister! She doesn't have an issue with telling me how it is, just like a sister would :blushan:. I really appreciate her friendship (even if I don't call her and am late sending packages!!) because she has been more of a friend to me in the last 2 years then anyone really has.





> Aww! :hug:It's funny I didn't like you at first. Just like a big sister wouldn't like the new runt who joined the family.





> Fran (luvmyzoocrew) - because I really like her personality!


She is such a sweet nutty lady! I would love to see her again.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 26, 2009)

HA HA HA Ali you called me a lady,lol, i feel like a grown up now,lol.

Thanks Amy.

My list would include everyone,lol. it is so hard to pick because i stink at remembering peoples screen names with their names,lol.

Amy - Undergunfire- She is so passionate about animals, and seems like a real neat person.

Ali- Jadeicing- So i can distract her and have someone get my Dallas!!!!! And because she is so sweet and we didnt get to spend nearly enough time together last time we met.

CKGS- So that i can give her the biggest hug for her recent losses

Sooska,Bobunny,Minda,Bassetluv,ANgieluv,slavetoabunny, gosh i am trying to think real fast cause i am heading out the door, and i know i am missing so many more!!!!! 

It would be great to meet everyone though


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Ali- Jadeicing- So i can distract her and have someone get my Dallas!!!!! And because she is so sweet and we didnt get to spend nearly enough time together last time we met.


Any hotels or motels that accept pets? I need a vacation.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 26, 2009)

I forgot! I want to meet Crystal (AngelNSnuffy) and Susan (Sooska), too, because they are such sweet ladies :biggrin2:.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 26, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ali- Jadeicing- So i can distract her and have someone get my Dallas!!!!! And because she is so sweet and we didnt get to spend nearly enough time together last time we met.
> ...


My guestroom accepts pets!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

Lol She is within a days driving distance.


----------

